# Looking for a new BOV..



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone in the market for my old BOV? The big green Jeep? Seriously though, I'm in the market for a new BOV. Something along the lines of an old K5 Blazer, or the military M1009 CUCV version. Also considering an old Ford Bronco if I find a nice one at a decent price. With my current usage, I need a V8.. If it wasn't for my towing requirements, I'd keep the Wagoneer... but alas, the 6 cylinder isn't cutting the mustard.  Anyone got any good leads on CUCV's in the southeast?


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I understand CUCV rigs are getting pricey. I have a friend where in the Pacific NorthWET who bought a CUCV Blazer from the local VFD when it became too troublesome for them to maintain. I still like the idea, but I was not impressed with the electrics. They had to be compatible with other 24v military rigs for jump starting and such, but they are not a true 24v rig. For the purchaser, some modifications are in order. 

If you're serious about towing, maybe a 3/4 ton diesel, say early-mid 90's Dodge Cummins or Ford from a few years back. With todays' craze for lots and lots of turbocharged power, the older normally aspirated or mildly turbocharged diesels should be more affordable and likely to last longer.


----------

